
Google foobar is back? - fharding
I just got a Google Foobar window, closed it and then tried to go back to google.com&#x2F;foobar, but it&#x27;s not showing up, what&#x27;s interesting, is that foobar is back? Anybody else notice this?
======
ezekg
I got it a few months ago by searching something Python-related, completed it
over the course of a week or so (with a little help) and then failed their
technical interview. Wasn't a fan of the interview process; I feel they put
too much emphasis on advanced algorithm knowledge. Left the interview feeling
pretty low.

------
eru_melkor
I got it 2 days ago. I'm currently on level 3

------
tedmiston
Did it ever go away?

------
19kuba22
Seems so.

------
worthshare
what is foobar ?

~~~
guessmyname
[https://foobar.withgoogle.com/](https://foobar.withgoogle.com/)

[https://jacquerie.github.io/google-foobar-post-
mortem/](https://jacquerie.github.io/google-foobar-post-mortem/)

[https://www.quora.com/What-is-this-google-co-in-
foobar](https://www.quora.com/What-is-this-google-co-in-foobar)

